# a vase??



## daisydog (Jul 4, 2004)

could this be a bud vase? it is 5" tall and very light. i have had it for atleast 35 years and it was old when i found it then


----------



## drjhostetters (Jul 5, 2004)

Either a vase or a candle holder....??????

 The Doc...with an attempt to answer a question...instead of asking all the time...Happy 4th of July to all you U.S. of A'ers....

 Dr J...[X(]


----------



## daisydog (Jul 5, 2004)

never thought about candle holder any ideas on age?


----------



## David E (Jul 5, 2004)

Never seen a bud vase with the hump at the top, could be anything and candle holder was first thing that came to mine with me also. You need to look for flaws such as bubbles, glass should be real clear, If you have a Manifying glass, check for wear on bottom. Most old glass is not marked, so flaws but good glass and if you don't mind a color change, put it out in the sun if it starts to turn color(sun color light purple) then it is before about 1915. Except if the glass is leaded(crystal) Ping it see if it rings.
 Dave


----------



## daisydog (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi Dave, it doesn't ping, more like thunk, so probably not leaded crystasl. It has small bubbles on base and pattern which doesn't show up in my picture, but the only way I can describe the pattern is an aligator background with what looks like hand drawn jig saw puzzle. How's that for a challenging mental image?


----------



## amblypygi (Jul 5, 2004)

That's an oil lamp. It would have had more parts in its functional days, but definitely a lamp, I've dug a few quite similar to it with the metal bits attached. I've sold them on ebay for ten or fifteen bucks. Look under lamps or something like that on ebay.

 Sean


----------



## daisydog (Jul 5, 2004)

hey, I guess I owe you a double thanks. Hope some time I can return the favors.


----------



## David E (Jul 17, 2004)

$10.00  $15.00  I will take that, well maybe a little more if you want to sell, been hard to find lately. Hardware may be hard to find but chimney will not. You sell, I buy.

 Dave


----------

